# Möglichkeiten, auf Youtube.com sehr lange Videos online zu stellen



## lusthansa (20. April 2011)

Hallo, Forum.

   Ich bin derzeit in der Situation, wo ich die Inhalte für ein Youtube - Video vorbereite, welches eine sortierte Liste von "beliebten" Fehlern vorzeigt, die vielen Gitarren-Schülern unterlaufen, auch wenn sie schon fortgeschritten sind. Ich muss dazu anmerken, dass ich dieses Video im Rahmen einer universitären Seminararbeit anfertige. 

   Derzeit habe ich > 70 Fehler in einer vorbereitenden Liste zusammengefasst, es werden wohl über 100 werden, zu denen dann im Rahmen des erwähnten Uniprojektes (es geht übrigens um die Erstellung von webbasierten Selbstlernmaterialien) von mehreren Quellen aus verlinkt werden wird. Rein überschlägig schätze ich die Dauer dieses noch zu filmenden Videos auf über 10 min. Das ist ja die typische Maximalzeit bei Youtube.

   Vor kurzem gab es eine "Aktion" auf dem Videoportal, dass man sich freischalten lassen konnte für Quelldateien mit einer Spiellänge bis 15:00 min und max. 2 GB Rohdatenmenge. Von dieser Möglichkeit habe ich schon mal Gebrauch gemacht.

   Sehen wir einmal von der Rohdatenmenge ab, so werden für mein Fehlervideo wohl auch 15 min. nicht reichen. Mir ist bekannt, dass es spezielle Videoportale gibt, die extra lange Files hosten (VEOH), aber das ist häufig mit einem in Sachen Malware-Sicherheit doch mind. zweifelhaften Download von so einem VEOH-Player-Plugin verbunden.

   Ich könnte natürlich das Video in -zig Teile auftrennen. Aber es ist für die Nutzergruppe XYZ weniger mühsam, als Zielgruppe der (Selbst-)lernerInnen bei einem Video zu bleiben, wenn man nicht 100 * einzelne Vids starten muss. Auch das Playlist-Feature bei Youtube ist keine so gute Alternative, denn es sind immer neue Ladevorgänge der Website-"Rahmeninhalte" vonnöten.

    Wer kann mir hier im Diskussionsboard Tipps geben, wo ich dieses Fehlervideo noch hosten kann? Ich suche "Freeware"-Seiten. Diese sollten über eine komfortable embed-Funktion der Inhalte auf meiner zukünftigen Projekt-Website verfügen.

Danke für Tipps. LG Lusthansa


----------



## Sneer (20. April 2011)

http://vimeo.com

limit ist 500mb upload pro woche, aber soweit ich weis - keine zeiteinschränkung.
(vimeo darf nicht kommerziell genutzt werden)


----------

